
Stanford research turns human blood cells into functional neurons - JSeymourATL
https://newatlas.com/blood-cells-transformed-neurons-stanford/54948/
======
akshayB
I hope the researchers some how finds a way to treat brain injuries, diseases
or disorders, especially if this is something that can be achieved in few
days.

------
booleandilemma
3 week Neuron Bootcamp - start your career in the nervous system today!

~~~
himom
Donating blood gives me anxiety now, or were blood cells transformed into
neurons inducing nervousness? Hmm. ;)

 _Give life, donate blood_ etc.

------
ariehkovler
I am upgrading to SmartBlood(tm) at the earliest opportunity.

------
jchook
I wonder if this has applications in AI.

For example, folks like Jeff Hawkins are obsessed with ML techniques that
mimic human neurons. This might give them a way to study and discover
properties of neural networks.

~~~
gnulinux
Will there ever be a HN thread not wondering about something's applications on
AI?

------
mar77i
That's the first step into tricking an ubiquitous lifeform, such as a fungus
or bacterium into a computer. It comes as no particular surprise to me that
teaching living cells to think would turn out easier than doing the same with
rocks.

------
kieckerjan
Great, soon we will have to take an IQ test before donating blood. :)

~~~
mar77i
My blood is probably smarter than me. It provides me with everything and
appears so self-sufficient as long as I keep it happy with nutrients and
solvent.

